# Heath Ledger vs Jack Nicholson?



## Kabigon (Jul 31, 2008)

THis probabaly exists but who do you think portrayed the joker in the batman movies? I say Ledger did because he was actually able to make me feel terrified and was in that dark personna.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 31, 2008)

not seen new movie yet but heath ledger is cool


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 31, 2008)

Heath Ledger was amazing. I think it was better that the Joker was much darker.


----------

